# Bad DirectSound Error 88780078



## sailormoon21 (May 27, 2005)

I've been having problems with winamp media player; it always gives me a "bad directsound driver" error; my windows can't play any sounds and doesn't signal any soundcard/chip installed although my AC97 works perfectly on the other installation of windows on the same computer. I believe it is due to some virus which is still active somewhere on the pc, which showed up after I removed my installation of panda antivirus and firewall; I am now using avast professional. The hijackthis log is the one which follows. Although I tried fixing the "missing" entries it is all to no use because they appear immediately after I run a second scan. Trying to remove the entries with killbox I get that the file doesn't exist.

I tried removing the drivers and reinstall them I don't know how many times but still without result. I seem to have the latest drivers installed but after a day of trying to fix this I've nearly given up. The net seems full of forums with people having faced my same problem but not managing to solve it. If anyone knows how or thinks he/she knows how it would be very helpful, thanks.

Logfile of HijackThis v1.99.1
Scan saved at 12:19:58 AM, on 4/4/2007
Platform: Windows XP SP2 (WinNT 5.01.2600)
MSIE: Internet Explorer v7.00 (7.00.5730.0011)

Running processes:
C:\WINXP\System32\smss.exe
C:\WINXP\system32\winlogon.exe
C:\WINXP\system32\services.exe
C:\WINXP\system32\lsass.exe
C:\WINXP\system32\svchost.exe
C:\WINXP\System32\svchost.exe
C:\WINXP\system32\spoolsv.exe
C:\Program Files\Alwil Software\Avast4\aswUpdSv.exe
C:\Program Files\Common Files\Autodesk Shared\Service\AdskScSrv.exe
C:\Program Files\Alwil Software\Avast4\ashServ.exe
C:\Program Files\Autodesk\3dsMax8\mentalray\satellite\raysat_3dsmax8server.exe
C:\WINXP\system32\nvsvc32.exe
C:\Program Files\Common Files\Panda Software\PavShld\pavprsrv.exe
C:\Program Files\Alcohol Soft\Alcohol 120\StarWind\StarWindService.exe
C:\Program Files\iPod\bin\iPodService.exe
C:\WINXP\system32\wscntfy.exe
C:\WINXP\Explorer.EXE
C:\Program Files\Common Files\Real\Update_OB\realsched.exe
C:\Program Files\Java\jre1.5.0_11\bin\jusched.exe
C:\Program Files\Hewlett-Packard\HP Share-to-Web\hpgs2wnd.exe
C:\Program Files\CyberLink\PowerDVD\PDVDServ.exe
C:\Program Files\iTunes\iTunesHelper.exe
C:\Program Files\eSnips\ClientGW.exe
C:\PROGRA~1\ALWILS~1\Avast4\ashDisp.exe
C:\WINXP\system32\RUNDLL32.EXE
C:\Program Files\Macrogaming\SweetIM\SweetIM.exe
C:\WINXP\system32\ctfmon.exe
C:\Program Files\ZyDAS Technology Corporation\ZyDAS_802.11g_Utility\ZDWlan.exe
C:\Program Files\Hewlett-Packard\HP Share-to-Web\hpgs2wnf.exe
C:\Program Files\Rainlendar\Rainlendar.exe
C:\Program Files\MSN Messenger\msnmsgr.exe
C:\Program Files\Internet Explorer\iexplore.exe
C:\WINXP\System32\svchost.exe
C:\Documents and Settings\Louis\My Documents\Stuff\Malware Removal\HJT\HijackThis.exe

R0 - HKCU\Software\Microsoft\Internet Explorer\Main,Start Page = http://www.yahoo.com/
R1 - HKLM\Software\Microsoft\Internet Explorer\Main,Default_Page_URL = http://www.yahoo.com
R1 - HKLM\Software\Microsoft\Internet Explorer\Main,Search Page = http://go.microsoft.com/fwlink/?LinkId=54896
R0 - HKLM\Software\Microsoft\Internet Explorer\Main,Start Page = http://www.yahoo.com
R1 - HKCU\Software\Microsoft\Internet Explorer\Main,Window Title = Windows Internet Explorer provided by Yahoo!
R3 - URLSearchHook: SweetIM For Internet Explorer - {BC4FFE41-DE9F-46fa-B455-AAD49B9F9938} - C:\Program Files\Macrogaming\SweetIMBarForIE\toolbar.dll
R3 - URLSearchHook: Yahoo! Toolbar - {EF99BD32-C1FB-11D2-892F-0090271D4F88} - C:\Program Files\Yahoo!\Companion\Installs\cpn\yt.dll
O2 - BHO: Yahoo! Toolbar Helper - {02478D38-C3F9-4EFB-9B51-7695ECA05670} - C:\Program Files\Yahoo!\Companion\Installs\cpn\yt.dll
O2 - BHO: Adobe PDF Reader Link Helper - {06849E9F-C8D7-4D59-B87D-784B7D6BE0B3} - C:\Program Files\Common Files\Adobe\Acrobat\ActiveX\AcroIEHelper.dll
O2 - BHO: BitComet Helper - {39F7E362-828A-4B5A-BCAF-5B79BFDFEA60} - C:\Program Files\BitComet\tools\BitCometBHO.dll
O2 - BHO: (no name) - {53707962-6F74-2D53-2644-206D7942484F} - C:\Program Files\Spybot - Search & Destroy\SDHelper.dll
O2 - BHO: SSVHelper Class - {761497BB-D6F0-462C-B6EB-D4DAF1D92D43} - C:\Program Files\Java\jre1.5.0_11\bin\ssv.dll
O2 - BHO: Windows Live Sign-in Helper - {9030D464-4C02-4ABF-8ECC-5164760863C6} - C:\Program Files\Common Files\Microsoft Shared\Windows Live\WindowsLiveLogin.dll
O3 - Toolbar: SweetIM For Internet Explorer - {BC4FFE41-DE9F-46fa-B455-AAD49B9F9938} - C:\Program Files\Macrogaming\SweetIMBarForIE\toolbar.dll
O3 - Toolbar: eSnips - {ED1184DA-E57E-4480-99D0-A16809037F54} - C:\Program Files\eSnips\SnipBar.dll
O3 - Toolbar: Yahoo! Toolbar - {EF99BD32-C1FB-11D2-892F-0090271D4F88} - C:\Program Files\Yahoo!\Companion\Installs\cpn\yt.dll
O4 - HKLM\..\Run: [WildTangent CDA] "C:\Program Files\WildTangent\Apps\CDA\GameDrvr.exe" /startup "C:\Program Files\WildTangent\Apps\CDA\cdaEngine0500.dll"
O4 - HKLM\..\Run: [TkBellExe] "C:\Program Files\Common Files\Real\Update_OB\realsched.exe" -osboot
O4 - HKLM\..\Run: [SunJavaUpdateSched] "C:\Program Files\Java\jre1.5.0_11\bin\jusched.exe"
O4 - HKLM\..\Run: [Share-to-Web Namespace Daemon] C:\Program Files\Hewlett-Packard\HP Share-to-Web\hpgs2wnd.exe
O4 - HKLM\..\Run: [RemoteControl] "C:\Program Files\CyberLink\PowerDVD\PDVDServ.exe"
O4 - HKLM\..\Run: [iTunesHelper] "C:\Program Files\iTunes\iTunesHelper.exe"
O4 - HKLM\..\Run: [igfxtray] C:\WINXP\system32\igfxtray.exe
O4 - HKLM\..\Run: [igfxpers] C:\WINXP\system32\igfxpers.exe
O4 - HKLM\..\Run: [igfxhkcmd] C:\WINXP\system32\hkcmd.exe
O4 - HKLM\..\Run: [eSnips] "C:\Program Files\eSnips\ClientGW.exe"
O4 - HKLM\..\Run: [avast!] C:\PROGRA~1\ALWILS~1\Avast4\ashDisp.exe
O4 - HKLM\..\Run: [NvCplDaemon] RUNDLL32.EXE C:\WINXP\system32\NvCpl.dll,NvStartup
O4 - HKLM\..\Run: [nwiz] nwiz.exe /install
O4 - HKLM\..\Run: [NvMediaCenter] RUNDLL32.EXE C:\WINXP\system32\NvMcTray.dll,NvTaskbarInit
O4 - HKLM\..\Run: [Cmaudio] RunDll32 cmicnfg.cpl,CMICtrlWnd
O4 - HKLM\..\RunOnce: [InstallShieldSetup] C:\PROGRA~1\INSTAL~1\{EADAA~1\Setup.exe -rebootC:\PROGRA~1\INSTAL~1\{EADAA~1\reboot.ini -l0x9
O4 - HKLM\..\RunOnce: [KB926239] rundll32.exe apphelp.dll,ShimFlushCache
O4 - HKCU\..\Run: [SweetIM] "C:\Program Files\Macrogaming\SweetIM\SweetIM.exe"
O4 - HKCU\..\Run: [msnmsgr] ~"C:\Program Files\MSN Messenger\msnmsgr.exe" /background
O4 - HKCU\..\Run: [ctfmon.exe] C:\WINXP\system32\ctfmon.exe
O4 - HKCU\..\RunOnce: [MPlayer2_FixUp] C:\WINXP\inf\unregmp2.exe /Fixups
O4 - Startup: Rainlendar.lnk = C:\Program Files\Rainlendar\Rainlendar.exe
O4 - Global Startup: ZDWLan Utility.lnk = C:\Program Files\ZyDAS Technology Corporation\ZyDAS_802.11g_Utility\ZDWlan.exe
O8 - Extra context menu item: &D&ownload &with BitComet - res://C:\Program Files\BitComet\BitComet.exe/AddLink.htm
O8 - Extra context menu item: &D&ownload all video with BitComet - res://C:\Program Files\BitComet\BitComet.exe/AddVideo.htm
O8 - Extra context menu item: &D&ownload all with BitComet - res://C:\Program Files\BitComet\BitComet.exe/AddAllLink.htm
O8 - Extra context menu item: E&xport to Microsoft Excel - res://C:\PROGRA~1\MICROS~2\OFFICE11\EXCEL.EXE/3000
O8 - Extra context menu item: Snip to my eSnips account - C:\Program Files\eSnips\res\SnipIt.htm
O9 - Extra button: (no name) - {08B0E5C0-4FCB-11CF-AAA5-00401C608501} - C:\Program Files\Java\jre1.5.0_11\bin\ssv.dll
O9 - Extra 'Tools' menuitem: Sun Java Console - {08B0E5C0-4FCB-11CF-AAA5-00401C608501} - C:\Program Files\Java\jre1.5.0_11\bin\ssv.dll
O9 - Extra button: Movies Extractor Scout LITE - {7AB1C2E1-C91C-4E3D-823A-027A5AF716B4} - C:\Program Files\Movies Extractor Scout LITE\flashextract.exe
O9 - Extra button: Research - {92780B25-18CC-41C8-B9BE-3C9C571A8263} - C:\PROGRA~1\MICROS~2\OFFICE11\REFIEBAR.DLL
O9 - Extra button: Messenger - {FB5F1910-F110-11d2-BB9E-00C04F795683} - C:\Program Files\Messenger\msmsgs.exe
O9 - Extra 'Tools' menuitem: Windows Messenger - {FB5F1910-F110-11d2-BB9E-00C04F795683} - C:\Program Files\Messenger\msmsgs.exe
O11 - Options group: [INTERNATIONAL] International*
O16 - DPF: {17492023-C23A-453E-A040-C7C580BBF700} (Windows Genuine Advantage Validation Tool) - http://go.microsoft.com/fwlink/?linkid=39204
O16 - DPF: {4F1E5B1A-2A80-42CA-8532-2D05CB959537} (MSN Photo Upload Tool) - http://lun-fol-yol-life.spaces.live.com//PhotoUpload/MsnPUpld.cab
O16 - DPF: {56336BCB-3D8A-11D6-A00B-0050DA18DE71} - http://software-dl.real.com/14a4a214587131928206/netzip/RdxIE601.cab
O16 - DPF: {6E32070A-766D-4EE6-879C-DC1FA91D2FC3} (MUWebControl Class) - http://update.microsoft.com/microsoftupdate/v6/V5Controls/en/x86/client/muweb_site.cab?1165964252531
O16 - DPF: {BE833F39-1E0C-468C-BA70-25AAEE55775E} (System Requirements Lab) - http://www.systemrequirementslab.com/sysreqlab.cab
O16 - DPF: {E8F628B5-259A-4734-97EE-BA914D7BE941} (Driver Agent ActiveX Control) - http://driveragent.com/files/driveragent.cab
O18 - Protocol: livecall - {828030A1-22C1-4009-854F-8E305202313F} - C:\PROGRA~1\MSNMES~1\MSGRAP~1.DLL
O18 - Protocol: msnim - {828030A1-22C1-4009-854F-8E305202313F} - C:\PROGRA~1\MSNMES~1\MSGRAP~1.DLL
O20 - Winlogon Notify: igfxcui - C:\WINXP\SYSTEM32\igfxdev.dll
O21 - SSODL: WPDShServiceObj - {AAA288BA-9A4C-45B0-95D7-94D524869DB5} - C:\WINXP\system32\WPDShServiceObj.dll
O23 - Service: avast! iAVS4 Control Service (aswUpdSv) - Unknown owner - C:\Program Files\Alwil Software\Avast4\aswUpdSv.exe
O23 - Service: Autodesk Licensing Service - Autodesk - C:\Program Files\Common Files\Autodesk Shared\Service\AdskScSrv.exe
O23 - Service: avast! Antivirus - Unknown owner - C:\Program Files\Alwil Software\Avast4\ashServ.exe
O23 - Service: InstallDriver Table Manager (IDriverT) - Macrovision Corporation - C:\Program Files\Common Files\InstallShield\Driver\1050\Intel 32\IDriverT.exe
O23 - Service: iPod Service - Apple Inc. - C:\Program Files\iPod\bin\iPodService.exe
O23 - Service: RaySat_3dsmax8 Server (mi-raysat_3dsmax8) - Unknown owner - C:\Program Files\Autodesk\3dsMax8\mentalray\satellite\raysat_3dsmax8server.exe
O23 - Service: NBService - Nero AG - C:\Program Files\Nero\Nero 7\Nero BackItUp\NBService.exe
O23 - Service: NVIDIA Display Driver Service (NVSvc) - NVIDIA Corporation - C:\WINXP\system32\nvsvc32.exe
O23 - Service: Panda Function Service (PAVFNSVR) - Unknown owner - C:\Program Files\Panda Software\Panda Antivirus + Firewall 2007\PavFnSvr.exe (file missing)
O23 - Service: Panda Process Protection Service (PavPrSrv) - Panda Software - C:\Program Files\Common Files\Panda Software\PavShld\pavprsrv.exe
O23 - Service: Panda anti-virus service (PAVSRV) - Unknown owner - C:\Program Files\Panda Software\Panda Antivirus + Firewall 2007\pavsrv51.exe (file missing)
O23 - Service: Panda Network Manager (PNMSRV) - Unknown owner - c:\program files\panda software\panda antivirus + firewall 2007\firewall\PNMSRV.EXE (file missing)
O23 - Service: Panda IManager Service (PSIMSVC) - Unknown owner - C:\Program Files\Panda Software\Panda Antivirus + Firewall 2007\PsImSvc.exe (file missing)
O23 - Service: StarWind iSCSI Service (StarWindService) - Rocket Division Software - C:\Program Files\Alcohol Soft\Alcohol 120\StarWind\StarWindService.exe
O23 - Service: Panda TPSrv (TPSrv) - Unknown owner - C:\Program Files\Panda Software\Panda Antivirus + Firewall 2007\TPSrv.exe (file missing)


----------



## sailormoon21 (May 27, 2005)

I downloaded the latest drivers from the official website of my sound card and that solved the problem. Thanks to some guy who indicated me the way, and thanks to myself for solving another problem on my own


----------

